# Corn hole boards, and a question.



## Haggus (Mar 24, 2009)

Not nearly a wood working intensive project, more finishing, but heres what I've been doing in my increasing off time, damn economy.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=74135&id=731296189&l=a6c925cfea is the easiest way to show ya.

My question is this I am working on a new type of compact set of boards, basically a 3/4 deck with a 3/4 or 1 inch frame on the underside where the legs sit inside, more like these shots below. Im trying to find what they used for hinges on them, any ideas would be great. Im not going to paint them im going to trim the outside in some oak and stain a design on the tops, make em nice and fancy.
Thanks.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

If I understand the design correctly, I think you could use a piano hinge and an added stay/stop to lock it at 90 degrees once the leg is opened. Here is a photo of a piano hinge and a cabinet stay. I think these would work.


----------



## Haggus (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks John, think your right on that, I tend to over complicate things like this, I was thinking more along the lines of post and pocket type hinge, but I couldnt find any. Ill give this a shot.


----------

